# Any Help Appreciated



## HarvesterofSorrow

Hey there is this ad in the yellow pages for TKD that says the instuctor is former Republic of Korean Army Demo Team Instuctor
7th degree BB.  He teaches Taekwondo and Hapkido
His name is Jae Kim.  any info?


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt

He's no one special in the TKD world. To tell you the truth, some of TKD masters tend to embelish a bit in their credentials. Anyone can be leader of a demo team, whether is Korean Republic or not. Unless he was leader of a sparring team, or Korean fight team.... then I would only take the words at face value. :asian: :asian:


----------



## HarvesterofSorrow

ok, thanx.
:asian:


----------



## deadhand31

You also might want to inquire about his credentials. Find out who certified him, and follow up on it. Also, if you can, try to find out the school's reputation. Also, how old is he? If he's under 30, I would highly doubt he's a legitimate 6th dan.


----------



## gaille

All I can say is that he does not appear in the list of official *ITF*  masters (baring in mind that list might not be quite up-to-date).
As you can see in the following list, the number of masters for the whole world is not that big. Believe me, all people in there I have had the privilege to meet or train with worth their title...

General Choi Hong Hi Canada 
Grand Master Park Joong Soo Canada 
Grand Master Rhee Ki Ha Scotland - UK 
Grand Master Charles Sereff USA 
Grand Master Hwang Kwang Sung USA 
Master Ricardo P Desimone Argentina 
Master Nicolas Giuliani Argentina 
Master Armando Grispino Argentina 
Master John Lenti Argentina 
Master Manuel P Luque Argentina 
Master Hector Marano Argentina 
Master Miquel A Luque Argentina 
Master Eduardo Palmisano Argentina 
Master Guillermo Ramisch Argentina 
Master Osvaldo Rios Olivero Argentina 
Master Robert Saenz Argentina 
Master Raul Eduardo Sosa Argentina 
Master Dante Tizzano Argentina 
Master Pablo Trajtenberg Argentina 
Master Adolfo Villanueva Argentina 
Master Miguel Nasini Argentina 
Master Mario Troiano Argentina 
Master Jorge Condomi Argentina 
Master Daniel Rossei Argentina 
Master Roberto Sanz Argentina 
Master Adrian Desiderio Argentina 
Master Pedro Osuna Argentina 
Master Alberto Katz Argentina 
Master Leong Wai Meng Australia 
Master Low Ming Tuck Australia 
Master Robert Lai Australia 
Master Michael Dahar Australia 
Master Thomas T MacCallum Austria 
Master Tran Trieu Quan Canada 
Master Phap Lu Canada 
Master Toni Nobilo Croatia 
Master Hwang Ho Yong Czech Republic 
Master Paul Cutler England - UK 
Master Arthur De Silva England - UK 
Master Orello Ellis England - UK 
Master Donato Nardizzi England - UK 
Master Wayne Brown England - UK 
Master Ung Kim Lan Germany 
Master Rolf Becking Germany 
Master Stefan Schmitz Germany 
Master Paul Weiler Germany 
Master Georgios Stylianides Greece 
Master Raul Bonilla Honduras 
Master Laszio Harmat Hungary 
Master Tony Phelan Ireland 
Master Robert Howard Ireland 
Master Liam Dandy Ireland 
Master Francis Barrett Ireland 
Master Brendan O'Toole Ireland 
Master Wim Bos Italy 
Master Hwang Jin Japan 
Master Paek Myong Choi Korea 
Master Kim Ung Choi Korea 
Master Chon Dae Yong Korea 
Master Hong Choi Sung Korea 
Master Kim Yong Bom Korea 
Master Ri Myong Son Korea 
Master Pae Ho Myong Korea 
Master Kim Se In Korea 
Master Pak Hyok Choi Korea 
Master Choi Myong Jin Korea 
Master Bang Choi Nam Korea 
Master Kim Yong Ho Korea 
Master Son Nam Ung Korea 
Master Kim Yong Nam Korea 
Master Kim Sam Dok Korea 
Master Choi Han Korea 
Master Sok Min Choi Korea 
Master Pak Choi Min Korea 
Master Li Yong Sok Korea 
Master Kim Zong Su Korea 
Master Kim Young Hun Korea 
Master Sin Zae Sop Korea 
Master Won Se Chang Korea 
Master Low Koon Lin Malaysia 
Master Tan Jing Choon Malaysia 
Master Alley Teoh Malaysia 
Master Yeow Cheng Watt Malaysia 
Master Tan Chek Si Malaysia 
Master Chan Kum Lau Malaysia 
Master Mohd Azwan Khoo Malaysia 
Master Cheah Gaik Wooi Malaysia 
Master Tan Eng Kiat Malaysia 
Master Javier Dacak Paraguay 
Master Myong Choi Ri Poland 
Master Benny Rivera Puerto Rico 
Master Lesie Hutchison Scotland - UK 
Master Peter Harkess Scotland - UK 
Master Sheena Sutherland Scotland - UK 
Master John Williamson Scotland - UK 
Master Fikret Guler Sweden 
Master Yeo Chin Huat Sweden 
Master Dang Duc Huy USA 
Master Bob Chaney USA 
Master Bob Wall USA 
Master Paul De Baca USA 
Master Renee Sereff USA 
Master Mike Winegar USA 
Master Robert M Neidig USA 
Master Robert M Tobin USA 
Master Van Binh Nguyen USA 
Master Kresimir Brusar USA 
Master Louis Reyes USA 
Master J.Ronald Maestas USA 
Master Gary Meek USA 
Master Michael Prewett Wales 
Master John Taylor Wales 
Master Ian Lawes Wales


----------



## arnisador

That list _is_ shorter than I expected!


----------



## HarvesterofSorrow

is says on the ad he has 30yrs teaching experience, but i'll go check the place out and ask questions.  Anything i should look for while i'm there?


----------



## Klondike93

> That list is shorter than I expected!



Those are just the ones recognized by the ITF. I'll bet there's alot more like the one Harvest is asking about.

Grand Master Charles Sereff USA - My TKD instructor
Master Paul De Baca USA - never got workout with him but a nice guy
Master Renee Sereff USA  - Was in most of her classes 
Master Robert M Neidig USA - Funny guy, good side kick
Master J.Ronald Maestas USA - ISKA referee too
Master Robert M Tobin USA - A punching bag with eyeballs, easy to knockout.

:asian:


----------



## gaille

Indeed, that list contains only currently recognized ITF masters.
It doesn't contain, for instance,  masters who have left ITF to establish their own organisation.
But those masters at least, are not greedy self proclaimed masters using an undeserved title to make money...


----------



## Damian Mavis

"Master Robert M Tobin USA - A punching bag with eyeballs, easy to knockout."

HA! omg I'll remember that one    too funny

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## Klondike93

He is, when he was a 1st or 2nd dan my buddy was sparring him for a spot on the US ITF Team to go to Greece. He knocked him out with a sweet round kick to the face. The funny thing is he barely hit em 

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> 
> *He is, when he was a 1st or 2nd dan my buddy was sparring him for a spot on the US ITF Team to go to Greece. He knocked him out with a sweet round kick to the face. The funny thing is he barely hit em
> 
> :asian: *



Tobin must have a glass chin. Better yet, they might've taken a page from the 2nd Clay/Liston fight. The hit that was never seen!


----------



## Klondike93

Glass chin and a big brown nose :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 



:asian:


----------



## DArnold

Klondike93 said:
			
		

> He is, when he was a 1st or 2nd dan my buddy was sparring him for a spot on the US ITF Team to go to Greece. He knocked him out with a sweet round kick to the face. The funny thing is he barely hit em
> 
> :asian:


 
Sorry,
What you say sounds funny...

but unfortunately you have all your facts wrong.
You may want to talk to your friend to find out who/what you are talking about.
Douglas Arnold


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

gaille said:
			
		

> Indeed, that list contains only currently recognized ITF masters.
> It doesn't contain, for instance, masters who have left ITF to establish their own organisation.
> But those masters at least, are not greedy self proclaimed masters using an undeserved title to make money...


 
We can't forget about the WTF-Kukkiwon masters which didn't make your list of recognized masters... :asian:


----------



## gohan4202

Hello my name is chris i am 20 yrs old and i am currently liveing in union missouri i have  been trying to find a full on 24/7 teacher in tai kwon do it has been my life long goal to try and master this art and possibly particapate in the olympics but it has been really hard to find a fulll time teacher. the main prob is that i dont have much money but i am willing to pay for lessons through work. i am also willing to travel great distance in order to gain the training that i seek this post is no joke and any help would be greatly appericated. you may send me e-mails for replies the address is gohan4202@hotmail.com and once again thank anyone who responds


----------



## Rick Wade

Welcom to the boards.  YOu should post this in the TKD section.  Good Luck

V/R

Rick


----------



## terryl965

gohan4202 said:
			
		

> Hello my name is chris i am 20 yrs old and i am currently liveing in union missouri i have been trying to find a full on 24/7 teacher in tai kwon do it has been my life long goal to try and master this art and possibly particapate in the olympics but it has been really hard to find a fulll time teacher. the main prob is that i dont have much money but i am willing to pay for lessons through work. i am also willing to travel great distance in order to gain the training that i seek this post is no joke and any help would be greatly appericated. you may send me e-mails for replies the address is gohan4202@hotmail.com and once again thank anyone who responds


I would help you out but I'm in Arlington Texas and that would be a commute. I;ll do some checking for you and see.
Terry


----------



## green meanie

Welcome aboard Chris. If you're gonna find help this is the place. Best of luck to you in your efforts.


----------



## stone_dragone

green meanie said:
			
		

> Welcome aboard Chris. If you're gonna find help this is the place. Best of luck to you in your efforts.


 
Yeah.  What he said!


----------



## Kacey

Welcome to the board... I'm in Denver and can't help with your problem - but if you do find a good gym in Dallas, please let me know, because I've been looking for a place to work out when I visit my mother - she lives in Plano.


----------



## The Lorax

How much training do you have?  I'm sure there's somewhere that accepts Uchi Deshis, but they may require a certain skill level or recomendations from your sensei before they'll accept you.


----------



## gohan4202

thank u all for the replys. my current lvl of training is pretty low i just have a little knowledge of basic punches kicks and grapple breaks. but i have started my physical training to try to get into shape. Because like i said i dont have much money that is why i am willing to try and make a deal through helping in classes and possibly whatever else. and hanks again all of your advise is very well appericated.


----------



## gohan4202

Hello my name is christopher lee wallis i am 20 yrs old and have very little knowldege in tkd but i would like to progress. it has been my dream for some years now. the problem is that i am looking for a full time 24/7 teacher. i am willing to travel as far as needed. the thig is is that i am wiling to study full on and devote all my time to the art. i have very little money but am willing to work for my teachers if i can find any willing to accept me as their student.that be in the class or out of the class. however ireally am serious about this.If there are any serious people that are willing to take me in please reply to my e-mail gohan4202@hotmail.com  any help would be greatly   appericated. and once again thanks to all who reply
:yinyang:


----------



## HKphooey

Are we talking about Jae Hun Kim?  Or is this a different Jae Kim?


----------



## gohan4202

I have found a shool in seattle washington but wanted to know if anyone here has heard of it. The site to look at it is http://martialartsseattle.com/ if a few of you would take a look at it and give me some feedback i would really appericate it. thanks


----------



## bobster_ice

Why dont you do a search on google about the school?


----------



## Yeti

This school is affiliated with the Jae H. Kim Taekwondo Institutes in the Boston area (see www.tkd-boston.com).  As I said in a previous thread (http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33674), GM Kim is the real deal and, at least from my experience, made sure his head instructors maintained the same level of excellence.  I began my training with GM Kim at the headquarters school where he taught multiple classes every day. 

Based on my experience, I would say you can't go wrong with this school. But, you still need to go to the school and check it out for yourself. Despite my ramblings and everyone's advice, the bottom line is it has to be the right place for YOU. Go see it. Take a class - they offer a trial - meet the isntructors, talk to students. Then, make your decision based on that. 

Good luck.


----------



## matt.m

Welcome to the boards Chris, may your journey be fruitful and fulfilling.

Now about some of the posts from page one of the thread: 

Wow, you guys have really opened up a can of worms when you brought up who they were certified by.  For instance, and this is only an example but here goes.

Choi the founder of Hapkido taught Won-Kwang Wha, (As a side note: Won-Kwang was classmates with Ji Han Jae) Lee H. Park learned from Won-Kwang Wha, Charles Hildebrand and Mike Morton learn Hapkido from Lee.  
Does that make their certification less?  I don't believe so, not for one moment.  I know Mr. Park was a great grandmaster in Tae kwon Do and Yudo as well.  For instance I Know Charles is a 7th dan grandmaster in Tae kwon Do and 5th dan master in Hapkido, he was one of Lee H. Park's first students.  Mike is my father and obtained his 5th dan from grandmaster Hildebrand and great grandmaster Park's brother Eui, who also studied with Won-Kwang Wha.

The point I am trying to get to is this, I don't necessarily care about ITF or WTF certification, nor Kukkiwon certification either.  I mean it is all well and good and has its place.  However, in St. Louis I have seen some buy your black belt McDojo schools with the above certification(s) hanging on their wall.  I am more interested in knowing the lineage of the teachers to their instructors.

Sorry about the long soapbox, it is just my opinion.

Also, if you wonder about the school or its instructor go and watch a class, watch the demeanor of the environment.  Your good judgement will tell you if it is a good school or not.

Hoshin 

Matt


----------

